# 43' Wauquiez Amphitrite



## 1SailorBH (Jun 2, 2008)

We are considering purchasing a 43' Wauquiez Amphitrite. If anyone has any information on this boat, we would appreciate hearing from you.

Thank you,
Bruce & Mary


----------



## tixilixi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi after owning an amphitrite 43 for 5 or 6 years now, my wife and I sailed from the south of france and are currently in greenada (west indes), I feel that we have a few observations for you. The boats were well made on a thicker is better laying up psychology, the sole problem we have found is that Henri (Wauquiez) watched each baot as it was first put into the water and had balast put into the boat. In our boat this was under the nav desk and below the forward wardrobe. The balast was tiny pieces of machine steel set in polyester resin. this rusted and damaged the furniture. The only other problem was my fear of buring out my drill as i was cutting a new hole in the hull for a mooring fairlead.

The boat is very sea friendly and stiff (ketch rigged boats don't lean over too much, lower centre of effort) one recomendation do get a spinacker, the hull lifts all rolling dissapears and we have sailed with an asymetric cleeted of (no one who knows anything would recommend this practice but for a few hours we listned to the radio under a sunawning absolute bliss!!).

Old boats do have jobs assosiated with their years, we've just changed all of the cooling hoses on Perkins 4236 for example, but they were so well made and rugged, we chose the boat to go blue water cruising and are loving it.


Kind regards

Andy and Lorna


----------



## jim1edwards (Jul 6, 2010)

*Wauquiez Amphitrite 43'*

I will not be able to use my boat this season and am looking for someone who would like to charter her for the season or who is interested in buying her. She is currently docked in Miami but could be relocated to the NE for the summer. Feel free to call me with questions at 410-262-7414. Thanks Jim


----------

